# New mod onboard charging



## @cliff (9/7/17)

Hi guys,
Needing some help. I am going to be buying a new mod soon and looking for a dual battery mod which is safe to charge batteries in. I will only do this until the following month when I will buy another set of batteries and an external charger (tight budget).
Have had a look around and can't seem to find a definitive answer on this.
Budget R1200

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (9/7/17)

Hey @Cliff What atty will you be using on it? If its 22mm I suggest the Voopoo Drag or if its bigger I would say the ijoy captain,thats being budget conscious I would say,links below:

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/just-in/products/voopoo-drag-157w-tc-mod

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT547/IJOY Captain PD270

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (9/7/17)

Hey @Slick,
Well it will be mostly for a serpent smm and icon rda so the captain is probably the answer. 
Do you think that the 20700batts will become the new norm over time? 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (9/7/17)

I think 20700 batts will grow in popularity. My main concern would be that some other type takes over before the 20700 establishes itself as the industry norm. Much like 20700s seem to be taking the spot that once seemed destined for 26650s. But considering that 20700 mods will usually provide a sleeve which allows you to use 18650s, I don't think it's a high-risk purchase. 

I would also want to see Nitecore bring out a more 20700-friendly charger before investing in them. Current chargers will take 20700s but only just. Mooch's concern is that the tight fit increases the risk of damage to wraps while inserting/taking out the batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (9/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I think 20700 batts will grow in popularity. My main concern would be that some other type takes over before the 20700 establishes itself as the industry norm. Much like 20700s seem to be taking the spot that once seemed destined for 26650s. But considering that 20700 mods will usually provide a sleeve which allows you to use 18650s, I don't think it's a high-risk purchase.
> 
> I would also want to see Nitecore bring out a more 20700-friendly charger before investing in them. Current chargers will take 20700s but only just. Mooch's concern is that the tight fit increases the risk of damage to wraps while inserting/taking out the batteries.


Thanks for the response @RichJB,
My feeling is that the good old 18650's are well established and catered for and would probably feel more comfortable buying a mod with them in and safely allows for onboard charging.
This will then give me more options down the line?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (9/7/17)

I wouldn't worry about down the line. Even if some staggering new technology is released today, you will still be able to buy 18650s for years into the future. The mod will die long before 18650s do, whatever happens. So 18650 is as safe as it gets.


----------



## @cliff (9/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I wouldn't worry about down the line. Even if some staggering new technology is released today, you will still be able to buy 18650s for years into the future. The mod will die long before 18650s do, whatever happens. So 18650 is as safe as it gets.


So @RichJB 18650 mod with safe onboard charging?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (9/7/17)

That's a bit above my league, alas. I know Mooch has commented quite regularly on the matter, and the DNA chipsets seem to offer good results. Those will probably be out of your price range. I may be totally wrong on this but my sense is that you should go for the mod that appeals to you in other areas. I don't think a month of onboard charging is going to kill the mod or batteries, or subject you to any sort of risk. If you're getting a charger next month anyway, you will be good to go. Although others with more informed opinions will hopefully weigh in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (9/7/17)

The Minikin Boost 155W has onboard balanced charging and I do use it occasionally. It's a great device and doesn't break the bank at just over R1000.


----------

